# How to ship approx. 50lb of just clothes to US (from UK)? permanent move



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

Greetings, 

I would like to ask about the most cost effective but reliable options for sending a very SMALL amount of my personal belongings from UK (Oxford) to USA (Berkeley, CA). 

•	Clothes only. (Other items will be packed with me when I fly out there). Nothing of great financial value. 
•	Example of how much stuff: 2 X boxes of dimensions each16 X 14 X 14” / 41 X 36 X 36 cm. Weight approx. 26.5lb / 12kg each 
•	Slow service is fine. No rush.
•	I’m currently physically located in UK, awaiting fiancé visa for entry to US, subject to successful application. 

Options I am aware of
- Use shipping company like Seven Seas Shipping – approx. £130 for a very large box of comparable volume, by air, but catch is there are hidden charges per kg over their preset limit, taxes / duties, and items must be sent and received by same person. i.e I cannot send them for my fiancé in Berkeley to take delivery. 
- Pay extra to the airline I fly with so I can take a number of large suitcases with me (which airline is recommended for this?)
- Post the boxes with courier company like UPS via a High Street provider like Mail Boxes Etc for convenience of trackable transit and generally no duty to pay, but main drawback is higher cost at around £230 for the 2 boxes described. 

Anyone have any clue or is it really down to personal preference? I’m currently thinking the best option might be Mail Boxes Etc and their UPS/USPS options but I’m still a little hesitant, having never shipped anything larger than a packet into the US before. Don’t want to make a costly mistake.

Thanks in advance to anyone with some insight. 

creativeheart


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're not in a hurry, have you checked with the UK Postal Service? Don't know if they still have a "surface mail" option for packages, but it's at least worth asking the question. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

Good thinking! I'll check them out later this week. Thanks!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't it easier to just take an extra case an pay excess baggage??


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

mamasue said:


> Isn't it easier to just take an extra case an pay excess baggage??


Yep... that is precisely the question I'm asking on this here thread.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Checked baggage is your easiest option. Probably not the cheapest but you will be present at US Customs and do not have to hope that your packages make it sound and safe.


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

I have found some further information for myself and anyone else in the same position, to whom this is relevant. 

The price that the UK Post Office is charging for their cheapest, slowest service (Parcelforce Worldwide, 'Globalvalue', 5-9 days not tracked with £500 compensation), is £190 for a 24kg parcel of, I think, any size up to 150cm. 

I’ve also done some investigating as regards excess baggage charges from major airlines. 

*Virgin Atlantic: *
Max. 10 bags per person (weight limit 23kg each): 1st extra bag after one checked bag: £65/$100. Additional bags: £140/$200

*British Airways:* 
Max. 10 bags per person (weight limit 23kg each):
When your inclusive checked baggage allowance is one bag: First extra bag: £60/$90. Additional bags: £120/$180
When your inclusive checked baggage allowance is two bags: First extra bag and additional bags: £120/$180

*Delta:*
Max. 10 bags per person (weight limit 23kg each):
1st extra bag after one checked bag: €85/$100. Additional bags: €140/$200

*United Airlines*: 
Max. 2 bags per person (weight limit 23kg each):
Extra bag after one checked bag: €85/$100. 

This is all lifted from the airlines' respective websites as of today, 18th August 2016, and is subject to change. 

So, for all of the airlines it seems that checked baggage is going to be the most cost-effective option by far - though that does mean slimming down all my wordly possessions into two or three suitcases! 

Also, it's worth bearing in mind that this option of moving stuff will not incur the duty/taxes that mailing / shipping a box can incur and far less hassle too as regards having to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cram your on-board and purse with the heavy stuff. I have worn ski boots to save weight and space. Nothing wrong with layering coats either. Bra, cami, tshirt, blouse and sweater under the coats Undies travel well in coat pockets. Every ounce counts!


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

twostep said:


> Cram your on-board and purse with the heavy stuff. I have worn ski boots to save weight and space. Nothing wrong with layering coats either. Bra, cami, tshirt, blouse and sweater under the coats Undies travel well in coat pockets. Every ounce counts!


OMG- Such a great idea! Hadn't thought of that at all. Top marks for ingenuity! 

My carry-on will have to be my large camera bag containing my camera, lenses and speedlites as I'm a photographer and I'm not packing that stuff in the checked luggage! But yes, can definitely layer up and carry smaller items in pockets and compartments. Genius!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Roll clothes. Stuff thins into larger items - socks/shoes, used shirts to pad your camer items in your on board. Be a Christmas tree with all your jewelry and whatever hair things you have. It is just a trip from a to b. 

Use calibrated scales to weigh your checked luggage at home. Nothing like fumbling for a place for 1/2 a pound to avoid overweight at check in at 4 am.

God speed! Where will you be heading?


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

twostep said:


> Roll clothes. Stuff thins into larger items - socks/shoes, used shirts to pad your camer items in your on board. Be a Christmas tree with all your jewelry and whatever hair things you have. It is just a trip from a to b.
> 
> Use calibrated scales to weigh your checked luggage at home. Nothing like fumbling for a place for 1/2 a pound to avoid overweight at check in at 4 am.
> 
> God speed! Where will you be heading?


All being well, I will be heading to Berkeley, California, to be with my beloved!! Travelling (and living) light is definitely the goal, though it is truly tough when I've been slowly accumulating things my entire life. A clean slate will be a blessing in so many ways and one of the unexpected upsides will be starting afresh with very little. Sort of like being 18 again and heading out into the big, wide world.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It will all work out as long as there are the two of you. Been there.

Knock here when it comes to the mundane things of daily life such as Power of Attorney, various wills, ...


----------



## creativeheart (Dec 12, 2015)

Will do! Thank you


----------

